# Detailing Studio Under Construction



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I thought I would share with you all the re-construction of a double garage into the new Detailing Studio.
First pic shows the interior of the garage, and the second pic shows the garage with the two original garage doors in situ.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=885&pictureid=5925
[Ihttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=885&pictureid=5923
MG]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=885&pictureid=5848[/IMG]








The garage was totally stripped of all electrics which is being replaced at present with a new separiate fuse board for the two circuits.(lighting and sockets) 
All the ceiling joists where then doubled so that the loft space could be used, an additional window was cut into the gable end of the garage too provide some natural light, then the floor joist boarded to provide a usable floor area. 
I then replaced the two lintels across the pair of doors with an Ibeam so that the new 42mm thick sectional door could be installed, then providing a drive in entrance width of 5.5 metres. 
I then went on to build the stud partition walls in side so that insulation of 80mm cavity bats could be used prior too the plasterboard installation and a 3mm skim top coat, prior too the paster board going on the studs all the wiring for the double sockets have been put in place. The third pic shows the stud partitions in place ready for the wiring of the sockets and plasterboard.
















I dont want to bore anybody, so will update further if you let me know that your interested, thanks for reading so far Andy

Ok I will continue with the updates
I have added some pics of the new door installed, opening dimensions of the door are 5.5mts width via 2.3mtrs height








The next shot shows the internal lifting gear which works via internal switch or remote control.








the next shot shows the door working from internally
















the next few shots show the door closed and opening fom an external view

























The next photos that I have added go back to the internals again of the studio.
The first photo shows the loft ladder which gives access to the loft space above for storage purposes, becaues all the joist have been doubled you can walk around in the loft quiet comfortably, with out the need to duck your head, the second picture shows the double glazed window installed to let in the natural light, also has a 5ft tube light installed switched from both the loft and the downstair studio

















Once all the insulation has been installed the whole inside is due to be boared and tacked this coming Monday follwed by a 3mm skim coat all over, I have four lights to be installed at the four corner points of the studio, they are all able to be switch independantly of each other and are 200 watt halide, these will only be used whilst working on the cars,








for normal use we have 10 flouesent tube lights at 4ft, so hopefully should have plenty of light, heating will come from two storage heaters.
At this stage we are up to date, so as the work progresses I will update you all further.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep us posted mate, like these progress threads!!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

well jealous


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Keith_Lane said:


> Keep us posted mate, like these progress threads!!


As above...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing more of the transformation - please keep us posted with images of progress :thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Bomb us with pics, we want to see it all!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

a1diamond said:


> I dont want to bore anybody, so will update further if you let me know that your interested, thanks for reading so far Andy


Doubt your boring anyone, :lol:

keep the updates coming!

Looks great so far :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

It's rubbish...not jelous at all  keep posting


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep the updates coming, it will look awesome when done !


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Keith_Lane said:


> Keep us posted mate, like these progress threads!!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great garage that! keep us posted with updates :thumb:


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking good so far, keep em coming!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

remove the link from your post and your profile please, DW supporters pay to advertise on here..


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> remove the link from your post and your profile please, DW supporters pay to advertise on here..


Sorry I did not realise you are not allowed to place your url on here, in the profile page it states that if you wish put your url on you can, my mistake
Apologises once again

Andy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not if its a business one i'm afraid 

snipet from the rules..


> Please do not add your website to your profile if it is a business


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looking awasome mate!

but what happend to the layout lol
it was hard to read haveing to keep moving the page


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great space looking forward to updates great door


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

looking good


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

shudaman said:


> looking awasome mate!
> 
> but what happend to the layout lol
> it was hard to read haveing to keep moving the page


I dont know new at this cant you tell :lol:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> not if its a business one i'm afraid
> 
> snipet from the rules..


Ok Kev I understand now it must be my age sorry again


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

shudaman said:


> looking awasome mate!
> 
> but what happend to the layout lol
> it was hard to read haveing to keep moving the page


I think Ive sorted it now should be easy to read now :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! very nice indeed u lucky bugger!!


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving that mate, more please...


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

+1 more progress pics !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good so far matey :thumb:


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

Like it:thumb:

Can I ask how you doubled up the roof supports, just screw/bolted second pieces to the existing cross members?


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

On the roof supports the joist's running from the plate to the other plate spanning the garage are the ones which have been doubled, in continuous lengths, they are then bolted to the existing joists. The difference in the strength once done was very noticeable.
At the moment the garage has been fully tacked and is being skimmed.
I am later today going to do a update showing work to date


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for details.

I am considering doing the same, if I can find the same cross-section in a 6M lenth, but I guess if you did they must be available. I installed two new cross-joists in my garage left-right 9x2" to take some load into the pillars in the walls so I can use my loft space for storage (ongoing project!) as when I looked initially I could not see any section in the same dimension that was long enough to double up.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all the materials I used came from Ridgeons in Cambridgeshire, unsure if that will help you depends on your location
Andy :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone next update 
All the wiring for the lights and ringmain (first fix) have been done, in total 235mtrs of cable have been used, this was then coverd with metal caseing for protection.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=885&pictureid=5866
[IMG]http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=885&pictureid=5867









The first layer of insulation was then installed 75mm behind all the studwork then infilled with a further 50mm, so a total of 125mm insulation used. Insulation inbetween the joist was 70mm. 








All this was the covered via 12.5mm plasterboard, makeing the cutouts for the bank of lighting switches was a bit of a nightmare, Im just glad Im not doing the skimming.

































All the brushed stainless steel sockets and switches have now been delivered and have been labled mainly the lights due too so many switches, intotal inside will have 14 lights, the flourescents used are 6300k day light tubes, could not beleive the price of the tubes at £14.65 each plus the vat, I have now given up with the budge as its now gone well over cost, so what it comes to is the price at the end of the day. I must admit I have indulge slightly and wired it ready for a television, so Im now looking for and back lit led 32 inch flat screen and also wired all the speaker system in so it will also have the old ipod/iphone, If Im going to be in there for 40-50 hours a week its got to have some toys.
Hopefully all the skimming will be finished this coming Tuesday, so once dry I can then get on with the painting and second fixing of the electrics. So roll on next week and I will update you further


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

looking good :thumb:

Plasterboarding and backboxes are painful in my experience, I share your frustration!

Wish I had time/space (to store everything in it!) to insulate and plasterboard mine out


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Well we are so close now to the finish line 
All now decorated, all second fix electrics done all the working lights for paint correction are in place and blinding, smoke alarms in, CO2 alarm installed, Monitered alarm system installed wall units installed, just the floor left to do and a bit of touching up then we are ready for buisiness again








































If anybody has any advice on the floor I would more than welcome the help
I will update again once sorted


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks stunning. Look forward to flooring updates.

Is your garage door fixed to the inside of the opening or to the rear of the wall?


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Dan_Mol said:


> That looks stunning. Look forward to flooring updates.
> 
> Is your garage door fixed to the inside of the opening or to the rear of the wall?


Hi Dan
The door is fixed to the rear of the opening, its 5.5 Mtr wide by 2.3 Mtr high 42mm thick made by Hormann, it had to come from Germany because in the UK Hormann only do a door 5 Mtr wide typical


----------



## 8c-red (Sep 6, 2012)

For the floor two-pack epoxy seems to be the way to go, www.regalpaints.co.uk was the favourite when I did some research recently (actually the reason I joined the forum to look at the garage threads/floor pics!).

What did you do the ceiling in? Plasterboard probably quite heavy, did you use ply?


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

8c-red said:


> For the floor two-pack epoxy seems to be the way to go, www.regalpaints.co.uk was the favourite when I did some research recently (actually the reason I joined the forum to look at the garage threads/floor pics!).
> 
> What did you do the ceiling in? Plasterboard probably quite heavy, did you use ply?


Hi I will have a look at the link for the flooring, the ceiling I did in 12.5mm plasterboard with a 3mm skim over top, with 70mm cavity bats for insulation, and yes putting them up was hard work, but have got the smooth finish I wanted


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good buddy, looking forward to seeing it finished :thumb:

Keep it going


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

If your still looking at epoxy resin floor, the company I mentioned in the other topic were...

www.quattrocontracting.co.uk


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Dan_Mol said:


> If your still looking at epoxy resin floor, the company I mentioned in the other topic were...
> 
> www.quattrocontracting.co.uk


Hey thanks for this link, phoned them waiting for a call back:thumb:


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

No updates?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Not as good as bobs avatar 
No, well jealous.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Surely theres some update photos. ;-)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

please remove the advertising, we have spoken to you once before i believe..


----------

